# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Mac Users-I need help!

## Fezz

I have to state upfront-I am a total computer IDIOT. I have a hard time just logging in and typing, let alone trying to figure these blasted things out!


Here is my problem:


We have an older iMac. I think its four or five years old. I finally saved up and bought myself an iPod Classic. Well, the iPod requires iTunes 7.4 and OSX 10.4.8. We don't run either(older Mac). We downloaded the updated iTunes-no problem. When we tried to download the OSX, we couldn't. After some research, we figured out that we need to update with DVD discs. OK=Problem. Our DVD drive does not work. My wife looked into getting an external drive=$150-$250. She also said that the OSX10 discs are like $150. So, I am reluctant to dump any money into this older iMac. We have been worried about the screen dying for about a year, and the drive problem, etc., etc. 

So...what should I do? 
Should I bite the bullet and go with a full new iMac(my wife wwants the Powerbook). Or, dump the $$$ into the beast that we already have?

Thanks all for the help!

----------


## lensgrinder

I would purchase a new computer all together.  You can buy a Mac mini for $600.00.  This is basically a hard drive and you provide the keyboard, mouse and monitor.  This would be the easiest and cheapest.  Now if your wife wants a laptop you can go with a Macbook for $1100.00 or a Macbook Pro for $2000.00

Either way I would update to a new computer.

----------


## Fezz

> Either way I would update to a new computer.


Thats the way we are leaning. But, what a bummer! This may end up being the most expensive iPod-EVER!  :cry:  :shiner: ;)

iPod Classic=$250
Mac to operate iPod=$2000!

*OUCH!!!!*

----------


## lensgrinder

> iPod Classic=$250
> Mac to operate iPod=$2000!
> 
> *OUCH!!!!*


The pleasure of pleasing your wife with a new Macbok Pro = Priceless:bbg:

----------


## obxeyeguy

I'll give ya $50 bucks for the ipod, problem solved.

----------


## karen

new mac new mac new mac!!!!!  I think I might have the OS10 cd hanging around somewhere though.......

----------


## Fezz

> I'll give ya $50 bucks for the ipod, problem solved.



Should I cover shipping as well?


;)

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Should I cover shipping as well?


Don't be silly.  I would not try to take advantage of a friend.:D

----------


## Grubendol

You can't put OS X on an older style iMac.  They aren't compatible.  I had the same problem with an older G4 tower I had.  Eventually had to upgrade.

Here's the deal though, if you don't have a monitor, then get a new iMac.  Pretty cheap and they are SOOOO powerful and easy to sue (if you're a computer idiot, then OS X can't be any easier if it tried).  If you have a monitor, keyboard, mouse, get a Mac Mini.  I have one and swear up and down by it.  It's the size of a CD wallet, silent and more powerful than you could need.

----------


## Snitgirl

Hi Fezzy,

If you have cash to burn, go for a laptop. 

*Things I enjoy from my laptop*.
Being able to be outside, enjoying the fresh air and some sunshine while responding to e-mails.  (Wireless airport needed if you want to send the e-mail when you are outside)

Being able to finish what ever document I am working on (when I am outside enjoying the sunshine, or indoors), hit print and then pick up what I printed in my husbands home office located in the house.  (Wireless printer is needed i believe since I do not have to hook up any wires)

Being able to use my laptop anywhere in the house and able to adjust my house speakers to what ever I am listening to via my computer from where ever I am.

We do not own a Television so my husband and I like watching movies in bed with the laptop. Each of us with headphones on so that the sound doesn't wake our little one.

Being able to take care of stuff while sitting at an airport waiting for a flight.

Taking my laptop over to our weekly dinner at my in laws and showing Siena's latest videos and pictures.

Ohhhhhh... I can go on and on...

I seriously do not think that I will ever own a desktop again. But, everyone has different needs.

Let me know what you get.

----------


## Grubendol

If I had the spare Grand, I'd have a MacBook in a second.

----------


## HarryChiling

I hate to be the guy to do this, but iPods are riddle with crippleware.  If you want to do your wife a favor get her a mp3 player that doesn't require DRM (digital rights management) content on it.  That way you have the freedom to actually own your music instead of rent it.  That's just my opinion though and many people enjoy their iPods.

----------


## Grubendol

I have 4 ipods.  You don't HAVE to use the DRM stuff.  I probably have a total of 40 songs out of 3000 that are DRM on my ipod.  Same kind of frequency for my iphone.

----------


## Snitgirl

really Grubie?  My mother in law has an old iMac and we have OS x on it.. hummm..




> You can't put OS X on an older style iMac.  They aren't compatible.  I had the same problem with an older G4 tower I had.  Eventually had to upgrade.
> 
> Here's the deal though, if you don't have a monitor, then get a new iMac.  Pretty cheap and they are SOOOO powerful and easy to sue (if you're a computer idiot, then OS X can't be any easier if it tried).  If you have a monitor, keyboard, mouse, get a Mac Mini.  I have one and swear up and down by it.  It's the size of a CD wallet, silent and more powerful than you could need.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Gee, that sounds rather complicated? Are you sure it's not a PC? I thought Macs were able to be used whilst unconscious!:D:D:D

----------


## hcjilson

> really Grubie?  My mother in law has an old iMac and we have OS x on it.. hummm..


I've got an iMac upstairs with OSX.4.11 on it. G3's was the cut off. G4 and later are ok!
I also have a macBook and there is no comparison. Go MacBook and take it with you wherever you go. Forget about the money. Buying a MacBook isn't going to cost- its going to pay!

----------


## Fezz

Thanks everybody for the helpful responses. My dear Bride has just informed me that she stopped at the Apple Store and is bringing our new "Baby" home! SHE decided on an iMac. I know, I know..she wanted a powerbook, but she decided to hold off. Part of her reasoning is the extra $$$, and the fact that her laptop would more than likely get stolen at her work; where she thought she could use it the most! She is a high school choral teacher and the damn thieves will steal anything thats not bolted down(and try at the things that are bolted!). I'm just talking about the other staff and administrators! You can only imagine how naughty the students are!!!!!! She was rather excited. She told me the "helpful" clerk assured her that -"Everything that is on your old iMac will transfer VERY EASILY". 


YEAH...Right!!!!!!

All I wanted was to play my iPod! Is that so wrong?

----------


## Grubendol

It does transfer pretty easy.  If you're old one can burn CD's that is....also, if you have a firewire port then can you just transfer stuff over.

----------


## Fezz

> It does transfer pretty easy.  If you're old one can burn CD's that is....also, if you have a firewire port then can you just transfer stuff over.



The dude at the store told my wife that we could do it "wireless". She questioned him and he said that it was easy, as long as both computers are, blah, blah, blah....Well, she tried last night and figured...we need some kind of direct connection. She is going to look into the connection issues!

Thanks again all for the help!!!!

----------


## hcjilson

All you need is a firewire cable- When you you are setting up your mac the program will ask you if you want to transfer anything from an old mac to your new one. Its really straight forward. I'll  bet if you have a wireless router, you even have an unused firewire cable. You just hook the two machines up together and the new one will take from the old. good luck

----------


## Snitgirl

You CAN do it Fezzy!! 

:D

----------


## karen

good luck fezzy, the trouble with those kids at the apple store is that they know more about computers in their little fingers then us old folks do so they say that stuff (got the same spiel about the airport wireless router I bought a month ago that I still can't figure out!)  too bad we can't bring them home with us, it would only take them a minute to hook it up.

The firewire cable will get the job done and if you don't have one you will need one for something someday anyway......

----------


## john-atlanta

checking out the refurb section of apples online store.  Full warranty, less $. Also, since your wife is in education, I hope she asked for and got the education discount!

Thats a good combination IMHO!:bbg:


http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPL...m=CertifiedMac

----------

